# Bionic trade?



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Throwing a feeler out there, my brother's got a mint condition, LNIB Droid Charge with a Case and is looking to trade for a Bionic. Anyone out there that's interested please ask away or PM me , thanks guys.

Edit: got one, please close. Thanks.


----------

